# Need help: Contacting Police in Mexico city, if i know where is my lost/stolen phone



## vemikainen (Jan 3, 2014)

I would appreciate any help in the following .

Three days ago I have lost (or got stolen) iPhone at Bahia de Huatulco supermarket. It's not new but it has valuable videos, and some photos from my family trip and I would really like to get it back.

Today in Oaxaca, i got a message from Find My iPhone , that it was turned on in Mexico City.( i have exact address of the location - Calle Atzcapotzalco 264 Ampliación Vicente Villada Poniente 57710 Ciudad Nezahualcóyotl Edomex ). I would like to report this, so police in mexico city checks it out - it looks like residential neighborhood and i guess it could be easy to figure out who just came back from Huatulco. Could be an easy to solve crime.( It's a crime since it is written on the iPhone how to contact me to return the phone (if it was just lost) however nobody got back to me)

I've tried to go police station in Oaxaca, but they drove me to US consulate (which was closed). I have called 066 number but nobody spoke english there. Hotel manager tried to talk for me in Spanish, but it didn't helped either.

Any advice would be of great help. Is there e-mail for Mexico police department, or any reasonable way to contact someone sensible there who can help? I will be in Mexico city in 5-6 days, so technically i can still recover my phone before coming back.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vemikainen said:


> I would appreciate any help in the following . Three days ago I have lost (or got stolen) iPhone at Bahia de Huatulco supermarket. It's not new but it has valuable videos, and some photos from my family trip and I would really like to get it back. Today in Oaxaca, i got a message from Find My iPhone , that it was turned on in Mexico City.( i have exact address of the location - Calle Atzcapotzalco 264 Ampliación Vicente Villada Poniente 57710 Ciudad Nezahualcóyotl Edomex ). I would like to report this, so police in mexico city checks it out - it looks like residential neighborhood and i guess it could be easy to figure out who just came back from Huatulco. Could be an easy to solve crime.( It's a crime since it is written on the iPhone how to contact me to return the phone (if it was just lost) however nobody got back to me) I've tried to go police station in Oaxaca, but they drove me to US consulate (which was closed). I have called 066 number but nobody spoke english there. Hotel manager tried to talk for me in Spanish, but it didn't helped either. Any advice would be of great help. Is there e-mail for Mexico police department, or any reasonable way to contact someone sensible there who can help? I will be in Mexico city in 5-6 days, so technically i can still recover my phone before coming back. Thanks in advance.


You could try 56581111
Locatel, an emergency line, I would not think they speak English, but that is how I would do it


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vemikainen said:


> I would appreciate any help in the following .
> 
> Three days ago I have lost (or got stolen) iPhone at Bahia de Huatulco supermarket. It's not new but it has valuable videos, and some photos from my family trip and I would really like to get it back.
> 
> ...


Ciudad Nezahualcoyotl is an unsavory place located in Mexico State, not in Mexico City proper but rather on its eastern border. It's not surprising that the person who stole (or "found") your cell phone lives in that area. Since the thief and your phone are not in Mexico City, I doubt the not very trustworthy Mexico City police department would have jurisdiction over your case. I fear you'd have to be here and go directly to police headquarters in Ciudad Nezahualcoyotl to plea your case. In any event, I wish you luck in recovering your lost property.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

And I would not advice goint to Cd Neza
Very dangerous place
Better call them


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> And I would not advice goint to Cd Neza
> Very dangerous place
> Better call them


You're right, Gary. When I mentioned going to police headquarters in Ciudad Nezahualcoyotl, it was because they would have jurisdiction over the OPs case. But I would not go there in person. But if the OP called them, would there be anyone there who speaks English? I rather doubt it. I feel at a loss as to give the OP advice that he could actually use. I wonder if the Russian Embassy in Mexico City would help.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would say forget the phone. A similar thing happened to my nephew in France . Some thieve broke into his house an stole his computers, phones etc..He gave the police the address of the hotel where the thief was using one of the computer and the police was on break or the equipement could not tie in with the information my nephew had so they did nothing..
I would not hope too much, I doubt the cops would go to someone in that area to get a cell phone.
Frustrating but that is unfortunately the reality. You could speak with your embassy but I doubt they will do anything either.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Forget the telephone. Buy another.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Nevertheless, in case you do decide to try again by phone (with the help of a Spanish speaker), here is the relevant contact information.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Seinfeld episode from the 90s:

Seinfeld had discovered that his televisión set had been stolen from his apartment because Kramer had forgotten to lock his door. He explained to the responding pólice officer that his TV had been stolen and requested pólice department help in recovering it. The officer took down all the infomation from Seinfeld and stated that they would call him if they recovered the TV set and the episode ended with the following discourse:

SEINFELD: "Do you guys ever really recover an of this stolen property?"
OFFICER: "Never."

And this was in Mid-town Manhattan.

My wife worked in the North Beach área of San Francisco for many years. One day, when she entered her supposedly secure office garage available to business people renting space there in a most reputable office building, she saw some thieves trying to break into another car parked in this exclusive gnd locked garage. She called the San Francisco pólice department on her cell phone and reported the crime in progress:

SFPD: "Is this your car?"
WIFE: "Well no but this is obviously a car theft in progress."
SFPD: "Mind your own business."

You´ll never see that phone again, pal. 

Some guy wrote on another fórum that he felt safe in the Mexico City área known as Zona Rosa because there were so many cops around there as he strolled the streets of this upcale entertainment district and the response, in general, was just try to find a cop if somebody comes after your ass to rob or assault you. If a Mexico City cop shoots his/her gun, he/she has to pay for the bullet and, who knows who he/she is shooting. Perhaps the bad seed son of some prominent Capitaleño who will see to it he is out of work forthwith. Those cops are most proficient at making themselves scarce when dictated by the situation.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> Some guy wrote on another fórum that he felt safe in the Mexico City área known as Zona Rosa because there were so many cops around there as he strolled the streets of this upcale entertainment district and the response, in general, was just try to find a cop if somebody comes after your ass to rob or assault you.


My experiences and observations in the D.F. have led me to the conclusion that, the more police we see the more fearful we should be that one of them will victimize us. :bolt:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It would be a waste of time to try to regain possession of your phone. Just kiss it goodbye and enjoy the rest of your vacation. Sad, but true. By the way; Police do not investigate in Mexico. You would have to make a formal Spanish complaint at the Ministerio Publico, and it will go nowhere.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

The chances that your phone is still in the same spot as it was a few days ago is probably nil. They have probably wiped it clean and is now in somebody elses back pocket.

Valuable videos? I hope its not what I think it it but hope it doesn't turn up on YouTube or worse.

Conor


----------

